# new thompson skew



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure how many of you have heard of Thompson tools. I am the proud owner of 4 of them. They are made of powdered metal and cyrogenically hardened. They hold an edge as long or longer than any other tools and they are priced in line with other HSS tools. 
I got one of the new skews and just got it sharpened last night. I can't wait to use it but willl probably have to wait until Saturday unless I get lucky. 
I wondered if this stuff would get as sharp as HSS. I still don't know for sure but it will definitely get sharp enough for woodturning. 
If your interested in learning more about the tools go to www.thompsonlathetools.com


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I was at a show last year and http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk were selling the same type not sure if it is by the same people and being done for them or what, did not get around to buying anything as having to look after father inlaw, so did not get all i wanted. let me know what you think of them john..the prices here are not to bad.

Cryogenically Treated High Speed Steel Oval Skew Chisel 3/4". By immersing M2 HSS in an insulated VAT at 185 degrees for 3 hours the metalurgical properties of the steel is changed resulting in an increased wear resistance of the edge increased 3 - 6 times. The tool life is improved even beyond more expensive materials like 2030 & 2060 steel.
CRYO H of W HSS 3/4" Oval Skew Chisel Handled £24.95 LB..


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*John Lucas*

John
Congratulations on your new tools. I am sure you will make good use of them. One question. You said you got the new skew sharpened? Does that mean you had someone else sharpen it and why? None of my business, just curious.

I just bought a new 1/2" detail gouge today, my first. Love that long side grind. Wasn't sure about how to sharpen it but first thing I did was lightly sharpen and it came out a winner. Used the varigrind jig. Once ag:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ain congratulations John. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch I sharpened it my self. I used my new skew sharpening jig. I've jury rigged them before but I took the time to mill a groove in my Oneway flat tool rest and made a sliding wooden jig that holds the skew at the correct angle. This should allow me to regrind when necessary and remove the least amount of metal. 
Doug actually puts an edge on the new ones. I got this one from the first batch and it had a blunt end. Doug knew that I would put the edge on that I like. His scrapers are the only tools that come without an edge ground. He felt like each person would grind the scraper to the shape they want and he didn't want to waste any metal.
He will sell them unground if you want to put your own profile on any of his tools.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

littlebudda I haven't owned any of the cryogenic tools but this tool is supposed to hold an edge better than anything on the market. My understanding is that Doug combined all the latest edge holding qualities into one tool. I it particle metal with 10% vanadium and then heat treated 3 times with Cryogenic treating between the 1st and second heating cycles. The company who makes the steel is Crucible Particle metal and they specialize in making tools with high wear resistance for the metal industry. 
There actually is a metal that last longer. It has 15% vanadium but the cost is triple what the 10% is. Stewart Batty was going to make some tools out of that but guess the deal fell through because I haven't seen them produced. the price of the finished product would have been rediculous but some turners do have deep pockets.


----------



## Gordon Seto (Sep 23, 2007)

*Wooturning Magazine article*

Mark Baker of the Woodturning Magazine (UK) No. 180 has a very favorable report, "Put it to the Test" on the Doug Thompson tools. Doug makes all his tools by himself and belongs to our Club. I like them a lot and sharing the secret when Thompson Tools were less well known; its good to see some confirmation.

Gordon


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I read Mark's report. I just met doug in indianapolis. He is really a great a guy and a good turner. I now have 4 of his tools and will probably buy more because they are great. 
I realize now why some people are asking the questions about this photo. It looks like it only has one bevel. That must be an optical illusion from the angle of the photo. It does have a bevel on both sides just like any other skew.


----------



## 2ridgebacks (Apr 5, 2010)

john lucas said:


> littlebudda I haven't owned any of the cryogenic tools but this tool is supposed to hold an edge better than anything on the market. My understanding is that Doug combined all the latest edge holding qualities into one tool. I it particle metal with 10% vanadium and then heat treated 3 times with Cryogenic treating between the 1st and second heating cycles. The company who makes the steel is Crucible Particle metal and they specialize in making tools with high wear resistance for the metal industry.
> There actually is a metal that last longer. It has 15% vanadium but the cost is triple what the 10% is. Stewart Batty was going to make some tools out of that but guess the deal fell through because I haven't seen them produced. the price of the finished product would have been rediculous but some turners do have deep pockets.


Yea I know this is a old thread but I am glad to see that cryogenics is being used and talked about. John Lucas do you or anyone else how to contact Doug? I would love to trade information and pick his brain a bit. I also cryo-process blades, firearms, engine components and whatever else. It works very well to prolong edge retention and blade life (2-4x) as well as increase strength. I use a computer controlled processor and descend at 1/2 degree per minute to -316f, hold for 24hours and ascent at 1/2 degree per minute back to ambient temp. Then for ferrous metals I do a mild temper at 300f. This process works very well to improve steels. I am testing some finger joint blades, tree stump grinder teeth, and carbide drill bit inserts. I will post the results as soon as they come in. Let me know if anyone knows how to get a hold of Doug, thanks
David


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

David contact Doug at this link. www.thompsonlathetools.com He sends the tools out to be hardened and treated. He does all the grinding and shaping himself.


----------



## 2ridgebacks (Apr 5, 2010)

john lucas said:


> David contact Doug at this link. www.thompsonlathetools.com He sends the tools out to be hardened and treated. He does all the grinding and shaping himself.


Thanks! I am on it.
David


----------

